# Favorite Jazz Albums



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Two that pop into mind are Kind of Blue and Blue Trane. I know I enjoy Oscar Peterson, and Red Garland as a pianist, they are my favorites.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Mel Powell with Paul Quinichette and Bobby Donaldson, Borderline from the 1950s Vanguard series, one of 4 LPs with various small groups now on 2 CDs.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Access All Areas – Spyro Gyra and Yellowjackets Samurai Samba and Koinonia "Koinonia"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If I were to pick a favourite (studio) album each from my favourite artists they would be:

Charles Mingus - _Oh Yeah_ (1962):
Duke Ellington - _Black Brown and Beige_ (1958):
Ornette Coleman - _This is Our Music_ (1961):
Thelonius Monk - _It's Monk's Time_ (1964):
Miles Davis - _In a Silent Way_ (1969):

Choosing just one Miles Davis album is particularly difficult as I've got so many by him.

Then there are others, such as Andrew Hill's _Point of Departure_, Cecil Taylor's _Unit Structures_, Jackie McLean's _Destination... Out!_, McCoy Tyner's _The Real McCoy_, Eric Dolphy's _Out to Lunch!_, Herbie Hancock's _Empyrean Isles_ - the list goes on...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Getz / Gilberto featuring Antonio Carlos Jobin
Out of the Cool Gil Evans Orchestra 
Miles Davis Kind of Blue
Chick Corea Return to Forever
Concerto for Classical Guitar and Jazz Piano written by Claude Bolling. Angel Romero George Shearing Shelley Mann Ray Brown
Head Hunters Herbie Handcock
Django Reinhardt and Stephane Grappelly with the Quintet of the Hot Club of France (not found on one single album, their singles can be found on many albums, but I love their music)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a fairly large collection of jazz albums so it's difficult to pick a handful of favorites. But I suppose my main interest is modern jazz from the mid 50s forward. Before that I like some Duke Ellington, Charlie Parker, and Fats Waller. So here's a short list.

Duke's first lp Ellington Uptown
The comprehensive Fats Waller series on JSP in six Volumes
The Charlie Parker JSP box, and Verve Master Takes
Miles Davis 60s Quintet box
Herbie Hancock - Inventions and Dimensions
Bill Evans- Waltz For Debby
McCoy Tyner - The Real McCoy
Yusef Lateef- Live At Pep's
Roland Kirk- Bright Moments
Oliver Nelson- Straight Ahead
Eric Dolphy - Iron Man
Sam Rivers- Contrasts
George Russell - Ezz-thetics
Pat Metheny- 80/81
Pat Martino- Live
Grant Green - Idol Moments
Archie Shepp- Four For Trane
John Scofield- Time On My Hands
Keith Jarrett- Treasure Island
Kenny Wheeler- Deer Wan
Dave Holland - Extensions
Eberhard Weber - The Colours Of Chloe
Oregon- Out Of The Woods
Gerry Mulligan- What Is There To Say
John Anercrombie- November
Nguyen Le - 3 Trios
Joe Henderson- Inner Urge
Bobby Hutcherson - Components
Jackie McLean- Destination Out
Andrew Hill- Passing Ships
Sun Ra - Jazz In Silhouette, Super Sonic Jazz, Sleeping Beauty
Mingus - Oh Yeah, Antibes 1960
Mal Waldron - The Quest


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Andrew Hill - Andrew!!!
Andrew Hill - Judgment! 
(and a lot of other albums of him)
Booker Little - Out front
Abbey Lincoln - Straight ahead
Herbie Nichols - Complete recordings 
Miles Davis - Filles de Kilimanjaro
Wayne Shorter - Speak no evil
Wayne Shorter - High life
Jackie Mclean - Destination out
Duke Ellington - The Ellington suites
Mary Lou Williams - Nitelife
Charles Mingus - Black saint and the sinner lady
Eric Dolphy - Out to lunch
Paul Desmond - Pure Desmond
Jimmy Giuffre - Fusion
Red Norvo trio (with Charles Mingus and Tal Farlow) - Savoy sessions
John Coltrane - Crescent
Sun Ra - Cymbals
Albert Ayler - Witches and devils
Ran Blake - Roundabout
Denny Zeitlin - Mosaic select


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Eric Dolphy - Iron Man


I'm glad you mentioned Iron Man. It seems to get overshadowed by Out To Lunch. There is so much energy flowing out of that session.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm glad you mentioned Iron Man. It seems to get overshadowed by Out To Lunch. There is so much energy flowing out of that session.


There's a new Dolphy set coming out this week on Resonance Records.
https://resonancerecords.org/shop/eric-dolphymusical-prophet-copy/


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's a start:

Coltrane - A Love Supreme
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Inner Mounting Flame
Bruford - One of a Kind
Miles - Sketches of Spain
Miles - Kind of Blue
Art Ensemble of Chicago - Nice Guys
Weather Report - Heavy Weather
Return to Forever - Romantic Warrior
Eberhard Weber - The Colours Of Chloe
Steve Coleman and the Council of Balance - Synovial Joints
Steve Coleman and Five Elements - The Sonic Language of Myth 
Keith Jarrett - Koln Concert
Keith Jarrett - Nude Ants
Oregon- Out Of The Woods
Ralph Towner - Solo Concert
Jean Luc Ponty - Enigmatic Ocean
Gonzalo Rubalcaba - Rapsodia


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Alice Coltrane - Journey In Satchidananda
John Coltrane - Africa / Brass
Chick Corea - Now He Sings, Now He Sobs
Miles Davis - In A Silent way
Herbie Hancock - Crossings
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Between Nothingness And Eternity
John McLaughlin - Devotion
Charles Mingus - The Black Saint And The Sinner Lady
Jaco Pastorius - Same
Pharoah Sanders - Tauhid
Soft Machine - Third
Ralph Towner - Solstice
Weather Report - Mysterious Traveller
Josef Zawinul - Zawinul


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

ldiat said:


> Access All Areas - Spyro Gyra and Yellowjackets Samurai Samba and Koinonia "Koinonia"


"Samurai Samba" is almost great. Whenever I listen to it, I skip tracks 2 & 4. Some how "Deat Beat" and "Sylvania" don't do it for me. Otherwise, the rest of the disc is 1st in CLASS!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm glad you mentioned Iron Man. It seems to get overshadowed by Out To Lunch. There is so much energy flowing out of that session.


My all time favorite Eric Dolphy album is "Outward Bound"; just an awesome release!


----------

